# Ummm.... What happened with AI?



## Robby_Raynebow (May 20, 2009)

Is it just me or are the rest of you mortified that Adam didn't win American idol.


----------



## gildedangel (May 20, 2009)

I am so upset that Adam didn't win! I swear the show is rigged.


----------



## CosmePro (May 20, 2009)

OMG!  I'm on the West Coast and it hasn't shown yet!!!


----------



## ashk36 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry but I was hoping Kris would win! I think partly because he reminds me soooo much of my bf...

You may not be able to see it in photos but dammit he does!!


----------



## Face2Mac (May 21, 2009)

I told my coworkers 4 weeks ago, that Adam was not winning. He is so totally talented but what he does may not tranform to mainstream music.

He is too unpredictable, they wouldn't be able to control him.

And he is gay. I don't know if that is true but my coworkers think that and if they think it without really following the show, millions others think it. and some people are not ready, can we say Clay Aiken before he was outed.

But Kris is going to fail. just like the greyhaired fox. Adam is the star, no doubt.


----------



## kimberlane (May 21, 2009)

Elton John is gay and he still manages to get by. American idol is most def rigged, that is why I stopped watching. But he'll def get signed by someone, and really he has more of a rocker voice and really he should be as far away from AI as possible, to be successful or at least more so.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

yep I was pretty bummed but I expected it after the upset on Dancing with the stars....I liked Kris but I just did not feel he held a candle to Adam by any means...even he didn't...he stated...Adam deserved this...Right!

I really don't think winning/loosing has anything to do with him being Gay...but ok....maybe I missed something...

I heard the AI contracts are booty anyway so Adam is probably better off.


----------



## ashk36 (May 21, 2009)

I dunno about you guys, but I could definitely see Adam being really successful on Broadway. And I definitely called the Queen thing last night!! I told my mom, "he kinda reminds me of Freddie Mercury..." Then there he was performing with Queen. I'm good.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_just like the greyhaired fox._

 
DEAD DEAD DEAD

Poor Taylor!


----------



## jenee.sum (May 21, 2009)

GRRRRRRR!!!


i
am
upset!

but i guess either way, adam's gunna score a record deal. i mean look at his talent. his stage presence is fantastic. great star quality. but i hope him being gay didn't change the way ppl voted. but i think it did. some ppl just aren't as accepting and are quite hateful toward LGBT community. talent and person life should always be separated.

plus the sparkle in adam's eye (or...err...makeup hehe) is darn cute!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 21, 2009)

To be completely honest, I only wanted Adam to win because he's gay.
I don't like his style of singing and I don't think I'd buy his album. 
I'll admit that he's an amazing performer and I was digging the glitter he was wearing underhis eye during the KISS performance.

I like Kris's voice but he's so generic, mainstream. I don't see him becoming a big star at all. 
I think in the long run, Lambert will make it bigger than Allen ever could. :/

And how could that blind guy do those dance routines if he's..... blind?


----------



## coachkitten (May 21, 2009)

Adam deserved to win but it is no wonder that Kris won.  I am sure that about 60% of the almost 100 million votes that they got were tween & teen girls voting/texting, who only base their votes on who they think is dreamy.  

I actually gasped out loud when Kris won.  I do like them both but I think that Adam is one of the most unique and creative contestent that AI has ever had.  

But maybe it will actually be better for Adam not to have won because he won't be so controlled and can make an album that is true to himself.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 21, 2009)

I have to agree with the majority of the people on here. Adam was the star, and he will probably do better having more control over his own career.


----------



## jenee.sum (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_But maybe it will actually be better for Adam not to have won because he won't be so controlled and can make an album that is true to himself._

 
for sure! look at chris daughtry! he didn't win, but his band is awesome~

go adam!


----------



## florabundance (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_You may not be able to see it in photos but dammit he does!!_

 
AWWW i see it! So adorable!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 21, 2009)

I was 100% sure Adam was going to win but was rooting for Kris. I think Adam is very unique and talented but they gave him the win from week one and honestly it put me off...I have no problem with him I just hate the fact that EVERYONE loved/praised him so much which is why I voted for Kris. I don't think Kris will be as successful as some other AI contestants but will do ok, I actually like the style/sound of his voice....and Adam is better off w/o the title, that way he has control over his music/sound/style.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 21, 2009)

I was very surprised that Kris won, I think Adam got better voice and stage presence. But its ok, both of them will make it there if they going to work hard. I really hope Danny and Alison will make it out there, they were my two favorite people in AI. Dannys voice is just sooo... mmmmm... lol


----------



## MzzRach (May 21, 2009)

Whether Adam won or not, he'll have a record deal, no question.  

I remember when Ruben Stoddard (sp?) won and Clay Aiken was the runner-up.  Clay has been quite successful.  I daresay much more commercially successful than Ruben.

Adam will do just fine.


----------



## alka1 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I dunno about you guys, but I could definitely see Adam being really successful on Broadway. And I definitely called the Queen thing last night!! I told my mom, "he kinda reminds me of Freddie Mercury..." Then there he was performing with Queen. I'm good._

 
funny you mention that because Adam Lambert is well known in the theatre community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he has done Broadway and has performed the role of Fiyero in Wicked. He was way popular in the Wicked/Broadway fansites long before American Idol. 

Today on The View they mentioned that a possible reason he didn't win is because he's gay


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

^^ That is sooooo sad...people are so ignornat...what does his being gay have to do with him singing!! Half of the music world is gay ...truth be told....


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_Today on The View they mentioned that a possible reason he didn't win is because he's gay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah, I'm wondering if it's those photos of him in drag and making out with a guy that affected the voters...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

^^ man I must live in a cave or just don't watch tabloids..I have never seen or heard of any of this....Goes to search for it


----------



## hawaii02 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah, I'm wondering if it's those photos of him in drag and making out with a guy that affected the voters..._

 
Say what?? I never heard any of this either. 

I was suprised Adam didn't win. But as someone else said, he doesn't fit on Idol. He was like all the past rockers (Constantine, Daughtry) that have their own albums and do their own thing. Idol doesn't want a rocker, hence Britain's version "Pop" Idol.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

Well I'm all caught up on the Adam Lambert Tabloids..... I have to get out more 

LadyThrills.com: American Idol's Adam Lambert is a hot Drag Queen


----------



## Mabelle (May 23, 2009)

I'm positive it's because of the photos.

He's "a fag" and i'm betting that a lot of people voting dont want an American Idol that is a "a fag".

It's sad, cause he was obviously the better showman and much more talented, but homophobia is far too prevalent to take a backseat.


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2009)

Adam will be alright.  He's already a professional performer for one thing.  Secondly, he has developed quite a following because of Idol not to mention the people who already knew who he was from Broadway, The Zodiac Show, etc.  And....we have seen TIME AND TIME AGAIN that you don't have to win Idol to become a huge success.  

On another note, I just bought Kris's version of "Heartless" on iTunes.  FIRE!!!!  Best 99 cents I have spent in a while.


----------

